# Mountain Lion Photographed Atop Giant Cactus



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

This looks like it hurts!!

http://www.kpho.com/news/27086249/detail.html


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Forget the puma, I want to see the dogs that pushed him up!!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Kevin D said:


> Forget the puma, I want to see the dogs that pushed him up!!


No doubt!


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Thats what you call a prickly puss. :mrgreen:


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

Iron Bear said:


> Thats what you call a prickly puss. :mrgreen:


 -_O-


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

It found itself a scratching post. :mrgreen:


----------

